# How do you make a teether toy palatable?



## earthwriter (Aug 5, 2011)

I"m feeling very frustrated, stressed, and tired, and I need help and support! My 22 mo lo enjoys chewing on teething rings and toys, but he's not consistent, and I have to consistently teach him to chew on them instead of chewing on his bed and other things that aren't appropriate to chew on. Often, when he's having a teething pain screaming fit, I try to give him his teething toy to chew on and he shoves it away, throws it, and turns his head, refusing to take it. I know he is in pain and I do my best to help him feel better with gel, tablets, and chamomile, but this is exhausting and driving me crazy.  I know this too shall pass, but at the moment, it's wearing me out and I'm the one crying. What can I do to make his teething toys more palatable and enjoyable? I could coat them a little with the non-dairy milk I give him, which he loves, but not sure how long that will last. Any suggestions? Please help, thank you.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Have you tried something like frozen washcloths? You could also soak a washcloth in chamomile tea and freeze it. Or maybe a toothbrush or a spoon?

Some mothers swear by the amber anklets and necklaces, but those aren't for chewing, they are just supposed to help with pain. Best of luck to you!


----------

